# Flounder gigging boat



## clw (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a 21 ft Carolina skiff dlx. I've never been flounder gigging but have always wanted to get into it. The 21 skiff is ok at a lot of stuff, but not great at anything. I think that I want to sell it and get 1 larger v hull to go offshore and 1 smaller boat for inshore, creeks, flats, ect. Will the 21 ft skiff be pushing it as far as flounder gigging. What should I look at as far as boats are concerned for gigging......


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Perfect platform. I run a 198 DLX.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Hunter, can we see pics of your boat setup, especially the lights and wiring? I went to your website to look, but only got blinded by the head-on shot of your lights at night on the water. Thanks!


----------

